# Lighting on AFCI



## bcsparks4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it detrimental/prohibited to put a lighting fixture on an AFCI circuit for a bedroom?


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*lighting on afci*

It is now required the 2005 code, amended the 2002 rules to include all bedroom outlets to have afci protection.this will also include ceiling fans , lights and smoke detecters, unless excluded by the ahj. New Jersey has not adopted this part of the code yet but is expected to do so when the 08 code is adopted.


----------



## bcsparks4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, I guess I took the word outlets too loosely (receptacles), I thought maybe a lampholder with some mileage on it may produce nuisense tripping.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bcsparks4 said:


> Is it detrimental/prohibited to put a lighting fixture on an AFCI circuit for a bedroom?


To answer the question as asked. No, it is not.

Beyond that Kid answered well.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

bcsparks4 said:


> I thought maybe a lampholder with some mileage on it may produce nuisense tripping.


If this is the case, then the fixture is produceing an arc fault, or a ground fault, and is in need of replacement.

It is *NOT* a nusance, the device is doing what is designed to do.


----------

